# HD audio problems



## Nazomishi (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a Samsung 55" Led tv but cant seem to get any audio from cable when I put the tv into HDMI mode for viewing HD channels properly. I have a Motorola DCH6416. The audio works just fine when the tv is not opperating though the HDMI. However, I also have a PS3 which works just fine with HD movies. I have tried switching around the cables. I've tried useing different slots. I've tried changeing the various audio setting in both the cable box and the tv (There are only 2-3 options in either one). I am at a complete loss as to where to go from here.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Time to call the cable company. It may be that their box does not output audio through the HDMI. :4-dontkno


----------

